# k03 vs k04



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

IIRC the k04 is in the 30th edition gti's..
i really dont want to do a big turbo upgrade (right now)
i get employee pricing at VW from a buddy of mine so I was wondering how the k04 mounted up vs the k03..
would i need a new manifold? or does it swap right over?
injectors?
anything input you have to offer is greatly appreciated!
heres a little info on what i have...
im in the process of getting a fuel pump upgrade - & im currently running REVO stage 1 (i have an appointment for stage 2 reflash) with TBE & intake.
all of this should swap right over to the 30th correct? i only ask this because when i bought this stuff there was no "option" to choose for 30t edition, or even a different turbo..


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

There are tons of great aspects of the K04... I know I'm not going to get all of them, but here are the big ones that come to mind:
Perfect amount of power for stock internals
No turbo lag, wide powerband
Ability to keep power up through the upper RPM's, albeit, not to the extent of a true big turbo.
Flexibility... ability to run it without HPFP, with one, without injectors, with them, FMIC, stock IC, etc etc... there are SOOO many configurations you will almost definitely find something that fits your needs.
I'll let some others who have more experience respond to the technical questions.


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_There are tons of great aspects of the K04... I know I'm not going to get all of them, but here are the big ones that come to mind:
Perfect amount of power for stock internals
No turbo lag, wide powerband
Ability to keep power up through the upper RPM's, albeit, not to the extent of a true big turbo.
Flexibility... ability to run it without HPFP, with one, without injectors, with them, FMIC, stock IC, etc etc... there are SOOO many configurations you will almost definitely find something that fits your needs.
I'll let some others who have more experience respond to the technical questions.

which is exactly what i want. Im not looking for insane power, but im looking for a little bit more, and the k04 seems to fit the shoe.
if anyone could answer my technical questions, the appreciation is huge!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_
_very little_ turbo lag, wide powerband


Fixed it for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think the k04 makes for a perfect street car, and a good road track car, though lacking power for straights.
You'll need the k04 exhaust manifold and the k04 itself for starters.
Best bet is to check out the various k04 kits.
APR - http://goapr.com/VW/products/t....html
AWE - http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...05kit
KMD - http://kmdtuning.com/store/ind...=1109
As far as I know those are the ones out right now, if I missed any then oh well.


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 4:18 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont want a kit..i just want a k04


----------



## Beefo (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: k03 vs k04 (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_would i need a new manifold? or does it swap right over?

I belive with the K04 (as with the K03) the turbo charger and manifold are one unit. There is a VW part code list kicking around on here somewhere listing everything for a S3/30th Edition swap.

_Quote »_injectors?

If your planning on running with a HPFP injectors would be a good idea as well. 
It's all really about finding software specific to your needs. I'm not sure what software (or firmware?) company would be willing to create, or more likely already has software to match your needs. If you have Revo already and your happy with it maybe shoot them an email or wait for them to see your thread and find out if they can help you out.
Finding the hardware for a K04 swap shouldn't a problem it's getting your hands on software without buying a "kit" that may prove difficult.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: k03 vs k04 (Beefo)*

afaik if you don't want to purchase a kit you'd have to buy a dv relocation kit like the one from bsh. the dv is on the turbo on the k03 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here's a link to arin's thread with part numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3692868
you might not need all of them depending on how you run the kit


_Modified by Spax MC at 10:25 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

i REALLY like the KMD kit







ahhrr


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: k03 vs k04 (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_
i get employee pricing at VW from a buddy of mine so I was wondering how the k04 mounted up vs the k03..



The turbo is not available to purchase through a dealer in the US. You would need to source it through someone importing it or buying a kit like listed by someone else.
As mentioned there are some differences to even just bolt it on you would need some sort of DV solution as well as at the very least the intercooler outlet pipe as the oring/clip type outlet is not the same.
It would probably run ok without any kind of software but you'd see almost no gains and essentially have just wasted some money.
You can get software and no injectors or pump and you'll make better power but still be limited to what you can do as even the cars that came with that turbo from the factory had bigger injectors.
Great turbo, really fun, I'd just look into all the details a little bit more.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: k03 vs k04 ([email protected])*

Chris,
With KMD selling the k04 by itself...
Could someone possibly wait for the EJ DV relocation set-up or use the BSH DV set-up, use the Discharge Pipe from the Eurojet FMIC and run the AT or KMD pump? I would imagine that this would not create any fuel cuts and for someone interested...they could run the GIAC software for the AWE (which is not tuned for injectors...currently). Would this put someone roughly around the 300whp/300ft/lb mark?


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: k03 vs k04 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The turbo is not available to purchase through a dealer in the US. You would need to source it through someone importing it or buying a kit like listed by someone else.
As mentioned there are some differences to even just bolt it on you would need some sort of DV solution as well as at the very least the intercooler outlet pipe as the oring/clip type outlet is not the same.
It would probably run ok without any kind of software but you'd see almost no gains and essentially have just wasted some money.
You can get software and no injectors or pump and you'll make better power but still be limited to what you can do as even the cars that came with that turbo from the factory had bigger injectors.
Great turbo, really fun, I'd just look into all the details a little bit more.


Chris,
I have the revo stage 1 flash on it now and I absolutly love the power the car is putting out. As I said before - I have the Revo Stage 1, AWE DP, Custom Axle Back, Intake..and some other odds & ends. But I only laid down 225 whp & 260 lb-ft. Its not disappointing, but I want more! I just dont know what this k03 can handle! I really dont wanna start blowing out turbo components








I have to get the Revo Stage 2 and then I want to get it re-dyno'd. I have some questions for you though.
Does Revo offer Stage 3? What are the requiremets of the Stage 3 software (if applicable). How would you rate the KMD kit? I know you guys were working together in the development of the kit..so maybe you could give me some additional info on it. 
Much appreciated...

Nick


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: k03 vs k04 (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Chris,
With KMD selling the k04 by itself...


I can't speak for KMD obviously but if they don't there are other sources for K04s.


_Quote »_
Could someone possibly wait for the EJ DV relocation set-up or use the BSH DV set-up, use the Discharge Pipe from the Eurojet FMIC and run the AT or KMD pump?

DV relocation would be fine
Discharge pipe would still be a problem. Basically the depth of flange that bolts in is different. It would in theory fit, but take some modification.
Either pump would work fine.


_Quote »_
I would imagine that this would not create any fuel cuts and for someone interested...

No it shouldn't, it would be slightly more efficient but its not going to make any more boost then what the standard software would make so power would be within a few hp of the stock turbo if run on software for stock turbos.

_Quote »_
they could run the GIAC software for the AWE (which is not tuned for injectors...currently). Would this put someone roughly around the 300whp/300ft/lb mark? 

Yes, obviously I can't speak for GIAC or AWE but I have a feeling they may not sell that without the kit. That would be a question for AWE.
Without injectors though 300whp is going to be very very difficult, and certainly not good for them to be doing all the time.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: k03 vs k04 (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_

Does Revo offer Stage 3? What are the requiremets of the Stage 3 software (if applicable). How would you rate the KMD kit? I know you guys were working together in the development of the kit..so maybe you could give me some additional info on it. 


We will have stand alone stage III software for the GT3071R ATP kit. I believe the plans are to eventually sell software for the KO4 as stage III software outside of any kits we have assisted with but I honestly don't know the final decision on that yet.
The software included with the KMD kit was done by us, other then it's great I don't know what else to comment on or about really. Honestly though I'd wait to do it all at once and do it right. Whether that means you piece together a kit or buy a complete one.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

sweet, 3 grand for a k04 alone, thats a nice price for me to replace my funky k03.


----------

